# Colloquial names for McDonald's



## ilocas2

Hello, do you use in your language some colloquial words when speaking about restaurants McDonald's? Thanks

In Czech we use words *mekáč* and *mek* and especially mekáč is used almost always instead of McDonald in the colloquial language.


----------



## Roy776

In German this would be 'Mecces'. I actually hear it more often than McDonalds. Some people also call it 'McDoof' (McDumb), but that's mostly those who wouldn't go there at all.


----------



## dreamlike

In Polish it's 'Mak'. 

You would hear a person say 'Idziemy do maka na cziza?, 'Cziz' being a colloquial term for 'cheesburger'. 

As with German, that's what one would hear more often than the actual name of this..... wait for it, restaurant.


----------



## Halfdan

The only English one I can think of is Micky D's.


----------



## Grefsen

Roy776 said:


> In German this would be 'Mecces'. I actually hear it more often than McDonalds. Some people also call it 'McDoof' (McDumb), but that's mostly those who wouldn't go there at all.


I like it!  


Halfdan said:


> The only English one I can think of is Micky D's.


Yes, "Mickey D's" is the most commonly used slang name I can think of that's used here in Southern California. However, sometimes McDonald's restaurants are also referred to as being "the Golden Arches."


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: meki


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Donken_ - there may even be a temporary change of name to_ Donken_ here in Sweden, for some special occation: http://nyheter24.se/nyheter/inrikes/735875-valkommen-till-donken-det-gar-bra-att-bestalla


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting in *Hungarian *slang you can also hear: *Dönci *(sort of male name), and the Swedish Monthy Python variaty would be: Dönken.


----------



## merquiades

In French in colloquial language it's:   Le MacDo.


----------



## kirahvi

*Finnish*: _Mäkki_ or _Mäkkäri_. My sister-in-law and a couple of other people I know sometimes call it ironically _ravintola Kultaiset Kaaret_ (restaurant Golden Arches).


----------



## Saluton

Russians say *"Мак"* (Mac), *"Макдак"* ([mak'dak], probably originating from Scrooge McDuck - Duck Tales and McDonald's appeared in Russia at around the same time, although there were no nicknames for McDonald's at first) and *"Максрач"* ([mak'srach], McShit).



Roy776 said:


> In German this would be 'Mecces'.


How do you read it?

UPD: edited by Encolpius' request below


----------



## Encolpius

Saluton, would you please mark the word stress in Russian words. There are learners here who are interested. Thanks.


----------



## sound shift

I don't know of any nicknames in BrE. Mind you, I don't go there ....


----------



## itreius

In Croatian/BCS it's _*mek*_. There's also the diminutive form, _*mekić*_ that one's not too common.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we call it «φαστφουντάδικο» [fastfun'daðiko] (neut.) --> _Greek youth slang for "fast-food joint"_


----------



## Encolpius

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek we call it «φαστφουντάδικο» [fastfun'daðiko] (neut.) --> _Greek youth slang for "fast-food joint"_



ф a rather long word for a slang ф


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog, Mak-kainan!


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> ф a rather long word for a slang ф


Indeed, the other slangish name for it, is even worse, «χαμπουργκεράδικο» [xamburɟe'raðiko] (neut.) --> _hamburger-joint_


----------



## Encolpius

Kαλημέρα apmoy, and is this something typical of Greek, slang words are long? Most languages prefer cutting words off to create slang words...Do you know any website with Greek slang so I could check some Greek slang words...


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Kαλημέρα apmoy, and is this something typical of Greek, slang words are long? Most languages prefer cutting words off to create slang words...Do you know any website with Greek slang so I could check some Greek slang words...


Jó napot Encolpius,

Some Greek slang words are long, others are short, a few others are abbreviations, there's no single rule which defines how the Greek slang words are formed. If you can read Greek there's this website:

w w w.slang.gr

  That deals with the most common slang words (and phrases) in Greek (some are obscene, many are hilarious)


----------



## Doktor Zlo

Where I'm from, it's not uncommon to hear _Rotten Ronnie's._


----------



## puny_god

We often use McDo in many parts of the Philippines 

I heard that in Japan, the slang is different in Tokyo and Osaka.
If I remember correctly:
Tokyo: マック　makku
Osaka:　マックド makkudo
Or is it the other way around?


----------



## SuperXW

In Cantonese: 麥記 (mak6 gei3) 

It's like to call: Mak's in Cantonese.
For example, if the surname of the company owner is 麥(mak6), it would usually be called 麥記.

In Mainland China (Mandarin), there isn't a nickname. People would call the official Chinese name: 麦当劳 (mai4 dang1 lao2).


----------



## sparkfirefly

in korean, it would be: 맥도널드/맥도날드. there aren't any slang names...at least none that ive heard of...


----------



## rajulbat

Among Mexican-American immigrants around Houston, we always pronounced it "madonas" when speaking in Spanish. Not really slang, just an adaptation since "McDonald's" does not flow nicely at all in Spanish.


----------



## 810senior

puny_god said:


> We often use McDo in many parts of the Philippines
> 
> I heard that in Japan, the slang is different in Tokyo and Osaka.
> If I remember correctly:
> Tokyo: マック　makku
> Osaka:　マクド makudo
> Or is it the other way around?



Almost correct.
_makku _is mainly used in Kanto area and _makudo _in Kansai area.


----------



## Ífaradà

In Norwegian we usually say: _mækkern._


----------



## Encolpius

Roy776 said:


> In German this would be 'Mecces'....



pronunciation: [meks]


----------



## Red Arrow

merquiades said:


> In French in colloquial language it's:   Le MacDo.


In Flanders too  (De MacDo)


----------



## Doraemon-

In Spain we say McPerro (McDog)


----------



## Messquito

In Taiwan, a colloquial name for 麥當勞([mai tang lau] McDonald's) is 麥當當([mai tang tang])


----------



## Teachinglang

In the Netherlands, quite a few people say 'de Mac' (pronounced as /də 'mɛk/).
As in: 'laten we naar de Mac gaan' (let's go to 'the Mac').


----------



## Encolpius

Messquito said:


> In Taiwan, a colloquial name for 麥當勞([mai tang lau] McDonald's) is 麥當當([mai tang tang])



Why 麥當當([mai tang tang])? The official name is 麥當勞 [Màidāngláo]. Why such changes?


----------



## Messquito

Encolpius said:


> Why 麥當當([mai tang tang])? The official name is 麥當勞 [Màidāngláo]. Why such changes?


Honestly, I don't know. Maybe they just want to somehow sound cool or cute.
And, as a joke, for another fast food brand 肯德基(ken de ji)(KFC)(in Chinese its a pun for 啃得雞=able to bite chicken), we might call it 啃雞雞(ken ji ji)(lit. biting dick).


----------



## Encolpius

No problem, I do not speak Chinese, so I had thought there can be something a native might spot.


----------



## rainingmind

I've never heard any special names for it, we just call it MacDonald's, or "Mazdonal" [ maθ do 'nal ], that is the same but with a strong Spanish accent!! 



Doraemon- said:


> In Spain we say McPerro (McDog)



¿En qué región de España? Aquí en la Mancha nunca lo he oído


----------



## Doraemon-

Se dice (al menos) en Cataluña y Valencia, aunque es más crítico que sólo coloquial.
Lo de "mazdonal"... arrggg, qué dolorrrrr... ¿¿con z??


----------



## rainingmind

Si!! Así se dice por aquí...

¡Yenemos muchos otros deslices que a los de fuera os suenan horribles! Por ejemplo, no sé si esto es nuestro, pero cosas como "ejquesemácaíotóporzetráh" son muy normales. (es que se me ha caído todo por detrás)
Y no creas que sólo entre la gente de pueblo, esos son peores: en vez de "se me ha" dirían "me se ha"... 

Quizás todo esto te suene muy vulgar o inculto, pero cuando escuchas a un andaluz juntar o quitar letras, todo se justifica con que "es el acento de allí". ¡Lo mismo digo! : )


----------



## Uriel-

We would say Mickey D's or the Golden Arches here in the US.  In Japan I heard Makudonarudo, which is a mouthful.  Glad to hear they're shortened it some!  Their fries were even tastier than the US version.  They weren't "French fries", though -- you asked for "furai potato".


----------



## Encolpius

After reading this website I learnt Australians call it *Macca's* ['mækəz]
I really cannot believe it there is no slang word in the UK (or at least in Essex).


----------



## Stoggler

Encolpius said:


> I really cannot believe it there is no slang word in the UK (or at least in Essex).



Macky-dees is heard often enough (at least round where I live, I can’t speak for Essex!).


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks. Interesting you say Macky-dees, Americans say Mickey dees.
Is it possible to say" Let's go to Macky" "..Macky's" only? It is shorter.


----------



## merquiades

It's logical the English say _Macky dees_ and Americans _Mickey dees_. The particle Mc in McDonald, McCain, McCarthy is pronounced /mak/ in the UK and /mik/ in the US.  Mac in the US is short for Macaroni.


----------



## TheCrociato91

In informal *Italian* we often shorten it down to Mc, pronounced [mɛk].


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> In Spain we say McPerro (McDog)





Doraemon- said:


> Se dice (al menos) en Cataluña y Valencia, aunque es más crítico que sólo coloquial.


Never heard it, I always use the full name: /mag ˈdonəɫs/


----------



## sound shift

Encolpius said:


> After reading this website I learnt Australians call it *Macca's* ['mækəz]
> I really cannot believe it there is no slang word in the UK (or at least in Essex).


Why's that? Does every shop/restaurant have to have a nickname/slang name? This is partly a question of different national propensities to use nicknames.


Stoggler said:


> Macky-dees is heard often enough (at least round where I live, I can’t speak for Essex!).


I've never heard that here, Stog.


----------



## merquiades

Another aspect to add.  Even though a nickname might exist for McDonald's, it doesn't necessarily mean people use it or that they use it frequently or exclusively.
I know of _Mickey-dees_ in the US, but I have never used it, or even heard people use it.
_MacDo_ in France I've heard it a bit more often, but it doesn't replace McDonald's either.


----------

